# Want to purchase or share in owner program (Catamaran)



## ArtM (Jun 24, 2012)

I would like to make an arrangement where I can share in another person's ownership program, or jointly purchase such a program with another interested party.

If you are interested in a Moorings Yacht program, but don't want to make the full commitment yourself, or don't you think you can fully take advantage of the program benefits, I would like to jointly purchase with the following intention:

1) Full sharing of financial risks and benefits
2) Sharing of owner time
3) Intention to buy out the vessel at the end of the program, or some prescribed time
4) If I am unable to buyout at that time, then you will have the opportunity to buy me out
5) If the above fails, then I/we may sell our shares freely or else sell the vessel on the open market, equally sharing proceeds.


----------

